

Apple rolls out new MacBooks, drops prices - newacc
http://news.google.ca/news/url?sa=t&ct2=ca%2F0_0_s_1_3_aa&usg=AFQjCNFwgVNjVENl4KlpbF3bsPJ5_ol53Q&cid=1257440554&ei=xlAtSrDeBYauMrLa5OwC&rt=SEARCH&vm=STANDARD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.washingtonpost.com%2Fwp-dyn%2Fcontent%2Farticle%2F2009%2F06%2F08%2FAR2009060801919.html

======
axod
The addition of an SD slot is awesome. Much more useful than the current
expansion flap thing which I don't even know what you plug in there :/

~~~
pavlov
Of course the SD slot is not a very welcome change to people who have stuff
that plugs in that "flap thing", because now the MacBook Pro apparently
doesn't have any means of internal expansion. (Why is it called Pro again?)

~~~
GHFigs
According to the keynote, Apple found that only 1% of users were using the
ExpressCard slot.

~~~
pavlov
According to market share statistics, less than 1% of computer users have a
MacBook Pro.

~~~
jonknee
Which would make it even less of a big deal, applying to less than .01% of
computer users.

------
Timothee
Big drop in price for the MacBook Air too, especially for SSD: $1,799 with
128GB SSD which was the previous price with a regular hard-drive.

~~~
johnnybgoode
There was a rumor about new Air models at lower prices. Does anyone know if
there are actually new models planned, or if this is what they should've said
- same model, lower prices?

~~~
Glide
Aren't the processor speeds different now?

~~~
johnnybgoode
Yes, so I guess this is all they meant, not a major revision or addition.

------
nicara
Slightly OT, but new iPhone (as mentioned in the OP article) as well.

For those who feel like following the liveblog, <http://live.gizmodo.com/>

------
trjordan
"Apple also introduced a handy new feature called "Find My iPhone," designed
to help iPhone owners who have misplaced their device. Lose the device under
the sofa, and users will now be able to send the phone a message ordering it
to make a sound. If the device has been stolen, it will now be possible to
send an iPhone a command to erase its memory, so that sensitive information is
not compromised. "

I smell a security risk.

~~~
dfranke
_Apple also introduced a handy new feature called "Find My iPhone," designed
to help iPhone owners who have misplaced their device. Lose the device under
the sofa, and users will now be able to send the phone a message ordering it
to make a sound._

What? Is this a parody?

~~~
GHFigs
It is a tie-in to Apple's $99/yr. MobileMe service. You can locate the phone
on a map and remotely display a message or play a sound.

<http://www.apple.com/mobileme/whats-new/>

~~~
dfranke
Ah, alright; that makes more sense. Journalism fail.

------
johnnybgoode
Now that the online store is back up, I see what they've done with the
MacBooks. I thought they were going to discontinue the old white MacBook soon,
but instead they've renamed the new one to make it a Pro. And now there's a
15" Pro with integrated graphics only, like the regular MacBooks.

------
johnnybgoode
The Apple site hasn't been updated with these and the online store is down.
Doesn't Apple usually make sure the site has all of the new products right
when they're announced?

~~~
DLWormwood
No. This is Apple's standard operating procedure; the site goes down for a few
hours while the presentation is being done. (So that the site doesn't "scoop"
the presenters.) The site should be back up soon after the show's over.

~~~
johnnybgoode
Thanks for the info.

